# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  فیلم آموزشی ( نحوه ساخت و اتصال بانک + نمایش اطلاعات ) در ویژوال بیسیک

## saeedzx

با عرض سلام
فیلم آموزشی ( نحوه ساخت و اتصال بانک + نمایش اطلاعات ) در ویژوال بیسیک

دانلود فیلم ( حجم ۷MB )
 منبع :فارسی دی بی
 رمز عبور : www.farsidb.com

----------


## MMR_1344

متشکر
اما این ساده ترین راه برای ساخت یک فایل اکسس هست 
روشهای بهتر و کاربردی تر زیادی وجود داره

----------


## ali190

سلام
اگر امکانش هست فیلمی در رابطه با vb6 بهمراه بانک sql server2000 و نحوه تنظیم کردن آن در شبکه را قرار دهید
ممنون و متشکر
یاعلی

----------

